# basic spanish



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

anyone got a link for a good learning basic Spanish online x


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

neil1962 said:


> anyone got a link for a good learning basic Spanish online x


Give this a try: Courses | Synergy Spanish Systems Blog


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

thank you


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

This one is very good

https://www.duolingo.com/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Do a search on the forum! 
There have been many, many suggestions posted in the past


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

mike kelly said:


> This one is very good
> 
> https://www.duolingo.com/




Yes, it is excellent....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> This one is very good
> 
> https://www.duolingo.com/





Allie-P said:


> Yes, it is excellent....


as long as you realise that it's South American Spanish so there will be vocab differences


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> as long as you realise that it's South American Spanish so there will be vocab differences



Yes, you need to be aware! I wasn't at the beginning !

One such example is the word for potatoes.

"Patata" in Spain - "Papa" in Latin America.......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Allie-P said:


> Yes, you need to be aware! I wasn't at the beginning !
> 
> One such example is the word for potatoes.
> 
> "Patata" in Spain - "Papa" in Latin America.......


Papas in much of Andalucia though. In fact a lot of Andalusian Spanish is similar to South American, presumably because so many immigrants went from here to there. For example, in my village they never say _vosotros_, always _ustedes_. Very confusing when real life contradicts what you've learned from grammar books!


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

I use synergy spanish. It's very good lessons are around 15 to 20 mins which is just enough if you do it most days. There's also linguaphone all talk which is story based on a woman that gets dropped into Madrid by her company.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

There are quite a few things on memrise.com

Need to try a few courses and then delete or continue.
For beginners id highly recommend easy spanish conjugation.


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

just been on this one a very good one thank you


----------

